# How do I stream video using iMovie



## GrTech2009 (May 13, 2009)

Hi I'm trying to capture some video from a mini dv camera onto my mac. Then I plan to make DVD movies with it but I have a few questions.

1. Do I need to run the program for the full lenght of the movie to capture the whole thing or is there a way to stream a 30 minute video in say 3-5 minutes?


2. What if I just want a part of the video. How do I capture only that part?


3. What format should I convert my imovie project to burn as a playable DVD?

PLEASE HELP THANKS.


----------



## GrTech2009 (May 13, 2009)

bump...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Please do not bump. THis is a volunteer forum, and sometimes we get busy with real life. As for capturing video from the camera, to get 30min, you will have to let it play 30min. Basically, you hit the record button in iMovie and it starts playing the camera and copies the video like a VCR to the hard drive. As for format, you can leave it in DV, and then when you want to make a DVD, click the send to iDVD button and it will send the video over, and when you click the burn to DVD button in iDVD, it will then convert it to DVD format.


----------



## GrTech2009 (May 13, 2009)

Can you post a picture of where that send to iDVD button is located.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

In iMovie HD it's iDVD under the Share menu. If you have the newer iMovie, with the star shaped icon, it no longer has an iDVD feature (IMHO this was a big step backwards and way lame, I guess they figure people want their home movies on Youtube, not DVDs.). You have to select Media Browser under the Share menu, and click the radio button next to Large and then the Share button. Then you open iDVD and start a new project and add media from the media browser. Or you can see if you can find out if the last version of iMovie HD is still on Apple's download site for download and install. Warning though, it will only install on a Mac that has a copy of iMovie 08 on it, the 1st version of the star icon iMovie.


----------

